# white fuzz?



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

I recently put a new piece fo driftwood i got from Petco in my tank. They told me it was ready to just be put into my tank so i only rinsed and lightly brushed the wood before putting it in the aquarium. Now there's some patches of white fuzz on various areas of the wood. They don't seem to be harmful yet but is it a fungus or just some harmless algae?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
many people have had the same thing,can you take the wood out from the tank,and soak it in boiling water. ?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

i dont think my parents would let me do that, they'd be afraid to use that pot ever again... and im leaving for school soon so i need a solution asap... could i pour boilign water over it? would that work the same?


----------



## athlete3344 (Jan 21, 2008)

White fuzz is pretty common with all new pieces of driftwood in the tank. The boiling water is for getting rid of tanins but your fish should eat that white fuzz...almost a fungus really.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

isnt fungus bad fr the fish? Like, cant they get sick from it?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

if it were me and i wasn't allowed to boil the wood,then
i would take it out and scrub it with the hotest water
you can handel.
i found i didn't have the problem after that.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

oh, i did that, i wore rubber gloves and scrubbed it with a toothbrush under the hottest water that would come outta my tap. However, i checked today and some patches are gone, perhaps a fish at them? And other patches are springing up in other areas of the wood.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hmm sorry to hear that.
leave it in there,i know it's not the best looking stuff in
the world,however it should go.


----------



## qpc68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Had this problem as well. Took it out, boiled it, never has come back. 

Are your parents like OCD clean or something? It's not going to damage the pots, and if they're worried about diseases or something like that, there's probably a higher chance of disease in their beef or jalepeno's than there is in a piece of wood. Nothing that wouldn't come off after a nice run through the dishwasher. I say wait until your parents are gone and boil away.


----------



## MARIOPARTY53 (Jul 28, 2008)

you have to saok it in a bucket For 5 days and change the buucket water every 12 hours or best results every 1 hour


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

yea they're ocd clean, well my dads a kinda germaphobe... Anyway seems like some fish ahve begun to eat it and it just seems to coem and go.. so i think it might be too late to treat it


----------



## qpc68 (Jul 14, 2008)

You'll probably be ok. There are rare cases of it spreading pretty quickly and drastically though, so keep your eye on it.

I feel you on the OCD man. My mother was the same way.


----------

